# 1980'S Pulsar Rotary Dial Quartz Chronograph



## senestra (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi

I was wondering if anybody had any scans of the intstuction manuals for the following analogue Pulsar chronographs:

V600-7000 (Silver case)

V602-7000 (Gold case - world time)

V600-6010 (Silver case - plastic bezel between the metal bezel and the case - see image below watch is on left)

I have muddling through for months now and have set the time but there are so many other funtion that seem elusive (i.e. they seem to work in conjunction with the rotary switch in the bezel and the pushers in the case.

Thanks in advance,

Chris K. (UK)


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome. This any use?

http://www.pulsarwatches.com/pdf/PGG_Series.pdf


----------



## senestra (Feb 12, 2010)

What a causality violating response! That the manual for the one in the picture.

Thanks so much, setting it right now...

Chris K. (UK)


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Three minutes to get an answer - That must be some sort of record.... :notworthy:


----------

